# Biggest deer you have seen



## livin outdoors (May 12, 2011)

Just wondering where at in Georgia have ya'll seen your biggest deer?It could be from the stand or the road, night or day.Mine was on Collins Hill Rd. near Hwy. 316 in the kudzu patch.Three shooters still in velvet with the biggest having a rocking chair up top.I saw them around 1 P.M. at about 75 yards from the road.


----------



## widowmaker1 (May 13, 2011)

trail cam-hancock, with my own eyes-baldwin


----------



## Jester896 (May 13, 2011)

eyes..Harris County 300+# 6 pointer at about 15-20 yds from the climber I was sitting in on a fire break


----------



## brandonsc (May 13, 2011)

my biggest in cherokee abotu a mile away in a power line clearing at first i taugh it was a horse pulled up my binos and had to do a double take on it to just make sure i was not seeing something


----------



## Gun Guru (May 14, 2011)

It was in 2001 and at the corner of Hwy 29 and Beaver Ruin. A real hoss that had been hit by a car and died in a lady's yard. Put it in the Barrow County landfill. It broke my heart!!


----------



## Double-droptine (May 14, 2011)

Back in the mid 80's on Lower Fayetteville road in Coweta county around 1 in the morning.He was standing next to the road, when I stopped he was no more than 15 yards from the car he looked for a minute or so turned walked about ten more yards,turned and looked back then eased off into the woods. He was a upper 160 lower 170 class 10 point.


----------



## walkinboss01 (May 14, 2011)

I've seen real two monsters. One was in Pike Co about 22 yrs ago. I was bow hunting with a friend, and two shooters came out. The second deer was HUGE. My friend has killed several really nice bucks, and he never attempted a shot. He said "now I know what buck fever is". I saw a monster this past year in Jasper Co. I got down from my stand at 11am, and it was about 10 minutes too early. I walked about 30 yards from my stand and a hot doe came running right by me with two bucks it tow. The second buck was a monster. I'm guessing 165"+.


----------



## golffreak (May 14, 2011)

The biggest I've seen in Georgia crossed the road in front of me in Calhoun County. Around 4:30 A.M. Actually, it was the biggest live deer I've seen anywhere. No telling how big it was.


----------



## Nastytater (May 14, 2011)

On my way home one night from work,driving down Old Swimming Pool Rd. in Braselton...Saw 2 of the Biggest Bucks that I have ever saw,(Fenced Or Wild)...This one though was Massive...Could have swore his headgear was half as wide as the hood of my truck and just as tall...Points were spreading in every direction..This took place at 2:30a.m.   When I turned around to go back and try to get another look,it was gone...But when I turned back around and go on home,3 more crossed the road in front of me that were all atleast 10 pointers...Neither of the 3 would be anything that I would let walk...Still have yet to be able to get permission to hunt that small tract...Old man is set in his ways...That or he knows whats out there....LOL


----------



## dwhee87 (May 14, 2011)

Not to break the thread rule about "in Georgia", but when I was bowhunting at 17 in Indiana, a 16 point monster walked up behind me. When I got turned to enough to see him and begin to draw, I started shaking so bad that the little tree I had build my stand in started shaking too. The brute looked at the tree, then took two steps and disappeared into a thicket. I never saw him again. I probably would've gotten a shot off had I not taken the time to  count the points, and envisioned the headline in the local paper..."County Youth Bags Record Buck"... Old Ben Coal Company strip pits. Pike County, Indiana.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (May 14, 2011)

The buck in my avatar. Most on here remember the story.

19 scoreable points and 10 more just under an inch. Kent Kamermeyer scored him at 183 gross and 173 net NT B&C. He was on a trail in a thick section of select cut pines heading to a foodplot in Taliaferro County.

2nd biggest was in Morgan County on Indian Creek. My brother and I hunted him hard in '95. I only saw him with my bow and he was too far out. My brother got a shot with his rifle but we lost him. He would have scored close to 180 as a 12 point typical. I shot him in '96 and he grossed 151. Had a huge knot on his left front leg. If my brothers shot had been 3" higher he would of had a book buck...


----------



## stevetarget (May 14, 2011)

Fort Gordon Ga. Bowhunting near a creek bottom, a massive 12 pt typical walked just behind my stand. Body weight over #250 would score in the 180's to maybe 190's. perfect rack. No shot and never seen again by me...


----------



## olcowman (May 14, 2011)

this is sort of crazy considering I live and hunt in some pretty good sections of the Piedmont that are usually known for some good bucks but... along about Dec of 2002 I was doing a job up above Dahlonega at the Ranger camp up there on the mountain. On the dirt road about a 1/4 mile or so from the camp gate a sure 'nuff monster of a buck walked out right in front of my truck about 20 feet. It was windy as all get out and about 8 at night and a spitting some cold rain. He was a really heavy horned 10 pointer but what really blew me away was the sheer body mass on this deer. I wiould bet money that deer weighed 350 pounds. I got a good look at him and I have seen deer nearly that big in Sask before thus I feel pretty good about my estimate. He was just huge, and had some real dark heavy looking horns on him. I got a real good, long look at him and I ain't a stretching anything about this deer.

I was especially shocked i think due to the fact that I never expected to see a deer like that up there in them woods? I don't know... maybe he was an escapee out of a pen somewhere? Regardless, he was a hoss for sure. Anyone else seen any mountain deer like that?


----------



## HermanMerman (May 14, 2011)

livin outdoors said:


> Just wondering where at in Georgia have ya'll seen your biggest deer?It could be from the stand or the road, night or day.Mine was on Collins Hill Rd. near Hwy. 316 in the kudzu patch.Three shooters still in velvet with the biggest having a rocking chair up top.I saw them around 1 P.M. at about 75 yards from the road.



I used to hunt there when I was growing up. All kinds of big deer in that patch of woods.

The biggest rack I have ever seen I was lucky enough to kill, in telfair county in 2008, he might go 140. 

The biggest body deer I have seen I killed on the same piece of property the next year. We weighed him right at 
280. That was without him being field dressed.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (May 15, 2011)

October 1994.  Greene County.  147 5/8" 11-pt got by me within 15 yards in a thick swampy area.  Couldn't shoot left-handed at the time or he would have died.  Taught myself to shoot left-handed the next summer.  Hunter in neighboring club killed him 2 weeks later and won a new rifle in the Truck Buck contest.

2nd biggest seen while hunting was the 127 4/8 10-pt that I killed in Clarke County in 2005.

Biggest seen while not hunting was a huge 8-pt that stood in the road in front of my mom's van on Lake Lanier Islands during the Magical Nights of Lights about 15 years ago.  With his mass and tine length, I'd say he was 135+.  My uncle has a 138" net 8-pt on the wall, and I'm pretty sure he was better than that buck.


----------



## olcop (May 15, 2011)

*biggest buck*

Took the biggest one I've ever seen, huge animal, estimated his weight at over 600 pounds, rack like a truck load of rocking chairs, he was so big that none of the local scales could weigh him, took a picture of him and the picture weighed 17 pounds.
olcop


----------



## Timberman (Dec 6, 2011)

Over the years I've had many buck sightings, but 3 stand out in my mind. 

1984 I saw a buck cross the road at night just north of Bostick in Morgan county that was very large.

Another very large one was in 1989 on highway 33 just north of Camilla Georgia at night. He crossed in front of me jumped the wire fence and stood there for 30 sec.

The last I recall was a buck in velvet standing in a field outside of Hamilton Georgia in I believe late august 1986. We had just ate lunch and were driving out of town and he was just standing in a field, maybe 1:30pm and 100 degrees outside. 

I hesitate to estimate score on these but after 35 years in the woods these three are so much bigger by far than anything else I've seen they are etched in my brain...


----------



## hambone76 (Dec 6, 2011)

The biggest deer that I have ever seen period was a 160+ class 10 point on Hwy 128 in Macon County, back on 11-19, 1995.  I remember the date because I was on my way home with my first mature buck ever in the back of my truck. He was 20 yards off of the road at mid day. I came to a stop, looked at him and had enough time to count points before he turned to walk off. 

I also saw a 150" buck on Mars Hill Rd in Cobb Co years ago. It was eating kudzu right at dark with three other nice bucks. 

The biggest that I have ever seen while hunting was my 133" nine point that I killed in Douglas County back in 2007.


----------



## cathooker (Dec 7, 2011)

The biggest buck I have seen in Ga. was on Hunter Army Airfield in 1976. I also watched my Bear razorhead tipped fiberglass arrow fly just an inch over his back. Huge 9 point.


----------



## buckmaster57 (Dec 7, 2011)

i seen a monster on the comp once ha ha but on an honest note in flowery branch on the spray fields behind my buddys house 12 that looked like wally moose if he didnt 180 he didnt score an inch


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 7, 2011)

In the field across the road from my house. A typical, about 10 years ago, and a big nontypical last year.


----------



## fireman32 (Dec 7, 2011)

Biggest rack S.W. Dooly Co. riding dirt roads with my family there were 4 bucks together one monster. Biggest bodied, Crisp Co. no shot I guessed him at close to 300# he had a good rack too.


----------



## edsel b (Dec 7, 2011)

I'v killed a few big deer some in 130 and 140 and seen some big one's all in georgia but biggest i'v ever seen was this year on 22 and 44 at four way it was unreal i want neaver see nothing like it in my life agin. It crossed the road at night. body and horns was unreal. green and talifero co.


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 8, 2011)

edsel b said:


> I'v killed a few big deer some in 130 and 140 and seen some big one's all in georgia but biggest i'v ever seen was this year on 22 and 44 at four way it was unreal i want neaver see nothing like it in my life agin. It crossed the road at night. body and horns was unreal. green and talifero co.



Nice...My deer camp is only a few miles from there. Maybe he's still around!


----------



## deerhunter388 (Dec 8, 2011)

biggest i have seen was in 2006 in Madison County 10+ Point huge body and very wide. It was only my second deer season I had ever hunted, needless to say buck fever got to me and I missed


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 8, 2011)

bambis daddy, me and my daughter was watching it the other day and i tell ya... that mug is a hoss!!!


----------



## bacon6 (Dec 8, 2011)

weight wise we had 1 this year tipped the scales at 238# old deer not much of a rack but huge body


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 22, 2011)

Remote spot of the ONF "very close" to BF Grant WMA.....12pt...
200+lbs...5yrs ago....No one in the area reported killing a big one
matching his description, so I am sure he died of old age in one of 
the "river swamp" thickets in the area....
I have hunted that area for over 20 yrs, and this 
one of the "legends"that come out of Putnam County  every 10 yrs or so...
I saw him 3 times, in 2 weeks as he went back into "his" privet thicket 
just at dawn..
Finally disappeared in late Nov..........Still dream of that deer, and how
big his rump was, and how he wedged his rack in the privet wall and
vanished...


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Dec 22, 2011)

Several years ago off the island just north of Snake creek access West point. we were throwing shad net in Feb. When we got close to island a big ten pointer came off and then this monster came behind him, the ten was a 150 class and he looked small beside the other one.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Dec 28, 2011)

the biggest deer I ever saw was in Jones county on die road about 2 years ago on one of my buddys property's.  I never saw it up close but i would say he was AT LEAST 165 and thats low balling it. Everybody around just about had seen him or heard of him but disappeared about November of that year and hasn't been seen since. My guess is a poacher or somebody shining got him. My cousin also got a picture of a 150 plus typical 14 on his trail camera this year  hope the big boy sticks around.


----------



## ryanh487 (Dec 28, 2011)

Biggest deer I've seen in Georgia was standing under a street light on 400 by exit 9 at about 2:00 am. Easily had 24" spread and 12-14 inch tines, and crazy mass. Good thing it was so late, because I slammed on the brakes down to about 35 and STILL almost ran off the road staring at him.


----------



## hancock husler (Dec 29, 2011)

Hartsfield Jackson international airport . All I'm gonna say.


----------



## smitty (Dec 30, 2011)

Biggest deer I saw in Ga I ground checked at 40 yards election day 2008.  Green score. 170 3/8 !!!! Gross net 165 3/8. Never in my wildest dream would I thought I take a deer that big in Ga off a poorly ran club in Upson county! !!


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Dec 30, 2011)

Saw a monster nontypical back in early bowseason 1991 or 92.atleast 24 wide very tall dark rack just a monster nontypical points goin everywhere huge body.would have grossed 200 no problem.To far to shoot he was about 60 yds out and walking away.Friends brother had permission to hunt 100 acres off mtcarmel rd in merriwether county just up the street from what now is joekurz wma.The place was just loaded with deer.saw a monster buck down the street from my old place in spalding county  few years back maybe 2005 3 am  late season standing under a winter pear tree eating pears about 20 feet from edge of rd.160 ten point.Thats just a couple of really really bigins ive seen that stand out.


----------



## fairplayboy (Jan 1, 2012)

Saw a monster, huge bodied 12 point first time I ever deer hunted in 94'. Mall of Georgia land. Buck was tending a doe in mid November. I was shaking so bad I couldn't get a shot off before they both disappeared. Shot my first deer, a basket rack 7 pointer 15 minutes later as he followed their trail. It was a rush for sure.


----------

